# Canon 200-400 lens - Post Olympics



## Ziggy (Aug 17, 2012)

Now that the Olympics have come and gone. Those who got to play with the 200-400, thoughts? Comments? Samples?

have seen a few thoughts, but am curious still.

Thanks


----------



## Ryan708 (Aug 17, 2012)

Apparently they are not going to either confirm or deny. which is a confirmation of sorts ;-)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Aug 17, 2012)

I really doubt if any of those who were receipents of the loaners post on CR.


----------



## Razor2012 (Aug 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I really doubt if any of those who were receipents of the loaners post on CR.



That should be part of the agreement when getting a loaner.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Aug 18, 2012)

The Paralympic Games begins Wednesday, August 29, 2012, and ends Sunday, September 9, 2012.


----------



## BobSanderson (Aug 23, 2012)

Daniel Flather said:


> The Paralympic Games begins Wednesday, August 29, 2012, and ends Sunday, September 9, 2012.



I don't think there will be the same coverage nor the same level of demand for equipment as for the Olympics.


----------



## charlesa (Aug 23, 2012)

I got tired of waiting and bought a 400 f2.8 prime instead...


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 23, 2012)

charlesa said:


> I got tired of waiting and bought a 400 f2.8 prime instead...



That lens is actually still going to be better than any 200-400L they will produce.


----------



## Menace (Aug 23, 2012)

charlesa said:


> I got tired of waiting and bought a 400 f2.8 prime instead...



Good for you - we'll done


----------

